# Another week of work.......



## BigChase (Feb 27, 2016)

Yuck. Why am I doing this again? Oh yeah, cause nobody's gonna fix my van up for free, thats why. Fuck. I figure by fall or next spring I should be all set. I wanna travel without having to worry about shit. So That means getting the van tip top and getting stupid things like insurance and cell phone paid off for a while. I don't particularly hate my job, it just makes for a boring as fuck existence. I so very much miss the road and I'm so very sick of the same thing day in and day out. I wasn't made for this. God's own prototype, languishing in the dilithium mines of a foreign spacescape. But there is light at the end of the tunnel. Faint, but it's there. Focus on the light, resist the urge to tell the boss to suck a bag of dicks. I got this. See you soon fellow wanderers.


----------



## landpirate (Feb 27, 2016)

I've moved this to the "off the road" section.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Feb 28, 2016)

Ah I sense a young @creature on the rise.


----------



## creature (Feb 28, 2016)

dun worry about the van being tip-top.. make sure you have the tools & knowledge to repair on the road..

if you get a rig that's roadworthy, though shitty as fuck, cheap, grab her & keep her..

main thing a rig of any size does is shelter on demand.

even motorcycles & bicycles can get you to an off radar camp..

it's a tough call as to whether or not it's worth it, but one nice thing is that if you have a place to sleep while working, or to use as a base to find a good, cheap/free place to park, you *can* tell your boss to eat their own shit, when the time comes..

or.. if you *like* where you are, to save up $ on the cheap..
or just move from adventure to adventure..

in any case, if your job is just meh, then *SAVE* your money.. 
unless you like yer vices more than traveling (which is cool, so long as you support them without dragging anyone else along.. ) insurance is a bitch..
it's actually *worth* finding which state is cheapest, & registering there.. however, also make sure you register in a state without vehicle inspection requirements..

i'd also suggest studying.. portable skills are critical, and if you do construction or cooking or maintenance, then any book strong knowledge you get can help you converse/bullshit yourself into a position that you might not be otherwise hired for, if the employer sees you've done some background work.. also, if you've done just a *little* bit of specialty work, but augment the experience with vocabulary & an book based understanding behind it, you'll be far more convincing.. don't make them expect too much, but let them know you understand enough to *learn*..

a good attitude, too, is yer strongest selling point..

it really sucks that we can't ride horses across the US, any more.. not freely..
yer rig is yer horse, when you get down to it..

anyways.. good luck, & save yer damn money.. also.. look online for parts.. a lot of times you can get them for about 1/2 of what the local shops want.. just make sure the return policy is good, since it's a bitch when a shipped part doesn't fit..


----------



## BigChase (Feb 29, 2016)

nope, not young. 37. already got the rig, just fixing her up is all. appreciate all the advice. im not an oogle but ive been off the road since 2001. getting sick of the house thing. i already live in a state without vehicle inspection requirements, florida. heres my van. you werent around nola in 2000, 2001 were you?


----------

